# shake hands



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

How do I teach my puppy how to shake hands? Saw many dogs doinh that on tv and I want to know how to make my puppy do that. 
any advices


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Maxil said:


> How do I teach my puppy how to shake hands? Saw many dogs doinh that on tv and I want to know how to make my puppy do that.
> any advices


Think very carefully if you want your dog to do that. Personally I hate that trick, because when you teach them to do it it encourages them to smack at you with their feet. Teach wave instead. Just as easy and no contact.


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

ok...
how to teach him to wave?


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

the way I have always taught shake is tap the back of the dogs elbow, it triggers a reflex and they lift their paw and then say yes shake. It only takes me four of five times with treats and marking the action and my dog has it down. The easiest trick to teach! Good luck.


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

That's a very easy trick to teach. My JR will not do it, he know's how, but refuses. Pick up the paw several times and say the command, "shake." Then say, "other paw."

My GSD also rolls over at 6 months and learned that early on.

Elementary Mr. Watson. Just like opening a can of tuna fish, done in 15 seconds...

SGCSG


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

The paw shake can also turn into a high five.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cethlen1621 (Nov 6, 2013)

Our guy's really good with shake & high five, only does them for treats. We started by saying "shake" in a normal command voice while gently lifting a front paw while he was sitting then saying "good boy" in a tenor happy voice. Slowly went from there. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kiitsu (Apr 20, 2014)

If your dog is a puppy, you can put a treat in front of their nose and they will instinctively raise their paw most of the time. That's how I taught my dog to do it. He doesn't smack at me or anything either.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Maxil said:


> ok...
> how to teach him to wave?


Kind of like shake but no touching. Hold a treat or toy in front of his nose and he will probably lift his paw for it. Mark the behavior with praise or a treat.


----------

